# Any experience with Konos or Leatherwood scopes?



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you noticed all the 1x scopes for sale on KSL - what gives? 

Like them, I'm looking at a new scope for the Muzzy. All the main players have a black powder line and of them probably leaning toward Nikon or Burris - but that's another post.

I see these muzzy specific reticle 3x9 scopes from Konos and Leatherwood. Their specs are very interesting: The have the best Field of View (FOV) at 3x which is something I like.

However they are Chinese made and I've never heard of them let alone have any experience with them.

Anyone out there care to render an opinion (oh I know you will cause opinions are cheap!)?

Oh BTW - taking offers on a 1x Swift and a 1x Hawk. Will supply pictures if requested. :?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a konos on a .308 and love it. I'm going to be buying several more this year


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*any retail stores slc?*

next, are there any brick and mortar stores in salt lake that carry them? would like to look one over.
thanks


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I ordered mine from impact guns. Don't know if they carry them in stock


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a leatherwood cmr 1-4. It is IMO the best scope in this category for under $450


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

carsonc1974 said:


> I have a leatherwood cmr 1-4. It is IMO the best scope in this category for under $450


$450 ??? Geeeeeeeeezeeeee

I dont own a single scope across several dozen rifles that cost more than that. That includes my 6.5-20x Leupolds! And this is for a muzzleloader? The guns people use to drop maybe $125 on to hunt with?

Good lord... what has hunting become.

-DallanC


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, the Leatherwood I picked up for $270 for an AR 15 build. All I'm saying is, as far as glass, I could find anything under $450 that I thought was worth the extra expense in the 1x-4x category. Nothing more, nothing less.


As far as spending money on optics, I have bad eyes. Good glass makes my shooting/ hunting experience much much more enjoyable/possible. I couldn't sit and glass for 15 minutes with cheap bino's without serious eye strain. Its the same way with scopes. I need all the help i can get in low light conditions! I would rather shoot open sights, then a cheap, cloudy, dark scope

I dont know where the "Muzzleloader= Cheap" came from. If someone wants too spend money on ML optics, why not? I will be spending a little cash on a scope to help with lowlight conditions, and my general all around crappy eyes. Am i going to go out and buy alpha level glass with tons of magnification...no... but I believe its pretty well accepted, that you get what you pay for when it comes to optics.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a Konus 1x on my ml up until a few weeks ago. 1x32, very fine crosshair but did have some distortion at the edges. That distortion was my only complaint, and didn't bother me that much. For a 1x it suited me fine.

I was in the same mindset as you as far as finding a ml specific scope it sounds like. I spent quite a bit of time researching and trying to find something. I ended up getting Hi-Lux (leatherwood) that you mention. This came after my conversation with Toby Bridges, who helped develop the scope and stamps it with his name. I emailed him on his site and was able to communicate a little, never once did I feel that he was trying to sell me the scope and I felt he was honest. I ordered it off amazon (best price I could find) and for that price I'm pleased with the performance thus far. A quick bore sight, 2 shots at 25, then another 4 at 100 to get myself dialed in. So far I have about 40 rds through it with another session planned for this coming Sunday Where I'm hoping to test the 200yd hash mark.

This scope isn't perfect, but was surprisingly clear given the cost. Don't expect swaro type quality as far as the glass goes, but IMO for 200 yds this scope should work well. If you would like to read a little about the scope on Toby Bridges site, here is an article that might attest to the durability.

My only complaint thus far, (and my time behind it is limited, so I may have more) is that I wish it had more eye relief. For the price, I figured to myself why not. If I don't like I can get some better glass. At the least I'm pleasantly surprised and don't need to "upgrade". I haven't had it out at first and last light yet either...so I can't attest to light gathering but I'll try to give that a go here in the next little bit.

After a couple hundred more shots, I should be able to give you the full honest opinion. For now I'm still skeptical, but pleasantly pleased.


----------

